# Yummy Grape



## ACRECCE (4/6/18)

Did my very 1st recipe tonight. Very basic. But hey ... Gotta start somewhere right
Made a 10 ml tester. Vaped half already

70VG/30PG 2% Nic Base
7% GrapeBerry Ice TPA
6% Grape TPA

Not too shabby if i say so myself. Has a bit of a "sherbet" taste. But i like it a lot. 
Gotta make more

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------

